# Hot showers....



## Guest (Dec 1, 2001)

This probably sounds strange but a hot shower can make me feel great! I take 2-3 a day and i couldnt live without it. It really helps the C and pain. Does anyone else feel this way?Oceans


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

A hot shower is wonderful!! A few months ago the pain woke me up in the middle of the night and the pain was excrutiating. My husband was going to take me to the hospital, I told him I wanted to take a shower before leaving. The pain was so much better after a hot shower. I didn't have to go to the hospital. I find the hot water is good for the gas, i pass a lot of gas when the hot water hits my tummy. Weird.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

A warm bath does the same for me. Also a warm tea or a heating pad. Something about the warmth that gets the gas moving! Anyone familiar with PV=nRT? Its high school chemistry that says pressure and volume of a gas increase with an increase in temperature. That my explanation for this shower phenomenon. The increase in pressure must be enough to push it along.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

Yeah, i like the high school chemistry reasoning. Sounds good to me.....


----------

